
iOS 11: Available 9.19 - plg
https://www.apple.com/ios/ios-11/
======
reacharavindh
Is it available yet? My phone still claims iOS 10.3.3 as the latest available
update...

~~~
plg
As I recall it usually drops around 10am PST

------
qubex
It's been the 19th of September for over twelve hours here (Italy) and still
no sign of it. Is anybody having any better luck elsewhere?

~~~
robin_reala
Typically 7pm CET.

